# FireFox 3.5



## Joachim (30. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Wollte nur mal so fragen, wie denn eure Erfahrungen bisher mit dem neuen FireFox 3.5 Browser sind?

Schneller? Stabiler? Bessere Funktionen?


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Servus Joachim

Verwende nur den IE 8 unter Vista.


----------



## bigpit12 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

ich nutz den opera 9.64 in verbindung mit xp


----------



## Marco (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Ich hab noch den Firefox 3.0...
Der Blöde IE 8 auf den mein XP geupdatet hatte ist ja so supersicher das er mir zur Sicherheit den Browser sofort wieder schließt nachdem ich ihn geöffnet habe:crazy. 
Habe das Dingen sofort wieder vom PC runtergeschmissen.


----------



## Joachim (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Also, da ich ja zum 3.5.x fragte   - fang ich eben mal an:

- bei mir ist er tatsächlich etwas schneller. Optisch durchaus ansprechender und Funktionell besser. Doof ist nur, das einige Addons vorerst noch nicht wieder laufen ...


----------



## CityCobra (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*



Joachim schrieb:


> Doof ist nur, das einige Addons vorerst noch nicht wieder laufen ...


Auch dafür gibt es eine Lösung: 

*Nightly Tester Tools 2.0.2*

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/6543

Bei mir funktioniert es bis jetzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Madduck (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

nutze den 3.5er schon als die Vorabversion draussen war - kann mich nicht beklagen und schneller is er auch geworden, Nicht nur durch die cfg. Änderung im Firefox


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hi,

ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen - ist da was anders? Schneller? Nö. Nicht, das es bemerkenswert wäre. Habe eher Schwierigkeiten mit einigen Seiten, z.B. einem CMS. Der FF mag wohl den dortigen Editor nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Moin 

würde gerne auf FF 3.5 wechseln, aber mein wichtigstes AddOn ist nicht Kompatibel


----------



## inge50 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo,

etwas schneller, aber nicht immer. Liegt aber wohl eher an meiner Internet Verbindung.

Aber die Eieruhr, wenn er lädt, fehlt mir

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Habe seit mehreren Jahren diesen hier: Avant Browser

Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, besser gehts nicht.

http://www.avantbrowser.com/

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Joachim (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo Andy,

und was genau ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert daran? (Möcht ihn mir nicht erst noch installieren müssen  )

@Citycobra
Danke für den Tip - werd das bei Gelegenheit mal antesten.


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo Joachim,

mir persönlich gefällt daran am besten:

- superschnell und supereinfach zu bedienen

- setzt sich auf den IE und alle plug ins und addons funzen einwandfrei

- endlos viele Seiten zu öffnen ohne Speedverlust

- absolut stabil laufend (habe xp prof)

alle anderen features aufzulisten sprengt den Rahmen,
steht alles auf der Avant Seite.

Im übrigen ist die Installation sehr schnell, die Deinstallation
ebenfalls. Avant installiert sich in eine eigene Directory ohne
die IE Installation zu verändern. Favoriten und Einstellungen
etc.pp werden wenn man will übernommen. Ausprobieren
lohnt sich 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## hipsu (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Ich benutze den Firefox 2.0

Finde ihn einfach besser als den neuen 3.0


----------



## CityCobra (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> würde gerne auf FF 3.5 wechseln, aber mein wichtigstes AddOn ist nicht Kompatibel


Damit schon versucht? 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6

Um welches Add-on handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

SwitchProxy

Aber ich bin auf einen anderen Switcher umgestiegen, seit heute vormittag läuft nun auch bei mir 3.5


----------



## CityCobra (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber ich bin auf einen anderen Switcher umgestiegen, seit heute vormittag läuft nun auch bei mir 3.5


Siehst Du, alles wird gut. 

Ich hätte aber auch noch eine Sache die mich schon längere Zeit etwas stört am Firefox -

Der Start dauert mir etwas zu lange.
Habe schon nach Lösungen gegoogelt, und auch Tipps gefunden zum Preloader, Prefetch etc., aber so richtig glücklich bin ich damit nicht.
Gibt es keine vernünftige und gute Lösung um den Firefox wesentlich schneller zu starten?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Also bei mir ist "Klick" und schwups ist er da


----------



## Joachim (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

... bei mir mit /prefetch:1 gehts auch richtig schnell  Danke für den Tip


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo Joachim,

Avant getestet oder nicht ? 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Joachim (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo Andy,

noch nicht - ich werd aus deren Seite nicht so recht schlau. Am Ende ist der Avant schneller, weil er Inhalte weg läst? zB. Flash Richtig? 

Wenn dem so ist, dann ist er leider nichts für mich - ich möchte selbst entscheiden können was ich wo weg lasse.


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo Joachim,

weglassen tut der bei mir nix.
Flash etc. läuft alles einwandfrei.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## katja (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*



hallo ihrs,
bin hier eigentlich nur zufällig reingestolpert.....und da fiel mir gleich mal was auf. mir zeigt es auf jeder seite den obersten beitrag (ich glaub jedesmal joachim) so an, dass eben "joachim" und die ganzen anderen angaben (dieser blaue kasten eben) rechts steht, aber bei allen anderen, wie es sich gehört, links! 
kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## Dr.J (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

@Katja
Das ist Absicht. Wenn ein Thema mehrere Seiten hat, dann wird der 1.Beitrag auf jeder Seite oben angezeigt und damit er von den anderen Beiträgen unterscheidbar ist, ist er eben spiegelverkehrt.


----------



## katja (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

ach so ist das.... 
ist mir bislang noch nie aufgefallen... 

 für die "aufklärung"


----------



## Dr.J (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Gerne

Ist aber nur in bestimmten Foren (z.B. "Support") so und nicht in allen.


----------



## Joachim (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Moin!

@Katja
Damit Man(n)/Frau nicht den "Faden" verliert ...  

@Andy
Laut Homepage vom Avantbrowser:



> Flash Animation Filter:
> More than 85% of all flash animations on web pages are advertising. These flash files are pretty large, and normally take up to 90% of the size of the page you're visiting. With Avant Browser you can save the bandwidth by blocking the download of these flash files with just one easy click. Avant Browser also provides options to block downloads of pictures, videos, sounds and ActiveX components. With these options users can control their bandwidth and speed up page loading.


Zitat: www.avantbrowser.com

wird das wohl der Hauptgrund für mehr Speed sein - aber wenn ich die Muse mal finde, werd ich ihn dennoch mal testen.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Also, wenn ich ehrlich bin, so wahnsinnig viel neues kann ich ned entdecken.

Ob er schneller ist?? Kommt mir nicht so vor. Schön finde ich es hingegen, dass die Adressleiste wieder zu ihrer alten Funktionalität zurückgefunden hat. Auch der Private-Modus ist ne Bereicherung, aber den kannte ich ja schon vorher.

Vllt. stecken ja die Neuigkeiten mehr im Detail.


----------



## Joachim (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Na so richtig schneller isser  ja nich - "geschmeidiger" umschreibts wohl eher. 

Es sind einige Nettigkeiten, die nen update lohnenswert machen:

- das Plus neben den Tabs zB. find ich klasse
- eine bessere Adressleiste ebenfalls


----------



## Klausile (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hi Leute,

ich habe den Firefox 3.5 auf mehreren Rechnern installiert.
Auf meinem Arbeitsrechner habe ich die ComputerBild Edition installiert - ist ganz witzig mit den zusätzlichen Features. 

Nur das der Fox bis zu 40 Sekunden braucht bis er startet das nervt schon erheblich.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Dr.J (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

@Klaus
Das mit den 40 Sekunden ist seltsam. Meiner braucht grad mal 4 Sekunden. 

Schon mal die Option "/prefetch:1" probiert?


----------



## Klausile (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo Jürgen,

kannst du einem Doofen mal erklären wie man diese Option anwendet?

Danke schonmal

Gruß Klaus


----------



## CityCobra (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*



Klausile schrieb:


> kannst du einem Doofen mal erklären wie man diese Option anwendet?


Ich gebe Dir mal eine kleine Hilfe: 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=/prefetch:1

Den Rest wirst Du aber wohl dann selber finden, ansonsten oder bei Problemen einfach nochmal melden.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dr.J (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hier ein Screenshot zur Erklärung:


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Schon upgedatet? 

Firefox 3.5.1: Weniger Lücken, mehr Stabilität



> Dieses schließt mehrere, Anfang der Woche bekannt gewordene Sicherheitslücken,
> *gleichzeitig soll die Version dafür Sorge tragen, dass der Start unter Windows nicht immer bis zu 30 Sekunden dauern kann.*


----------



## Joachim (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Man, woher weist du das so schnell? Mein Fuchs hat mich noch nicht mal deswegen "angesprochen" ...  

Aber: Update durchgezogen.


----------



## Petra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo @all

Kann ich dieses FireFox bei mir auch anwenden ich habe Windows XP und wie mache ich das???? wenn ich es auf meinen Rechner lade.


----------



## Joachim (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo Petra,

Firefox ist ein Web-Browser, genau wie der Internet-Explorer oder Opera, Safarie, Google Chrome ...

Jedoch:
Wenn du dich echt wenig mit sowas auskennst und offensichtlich nen funktionierenden Internet-Browser hast - dann lass es lieber.  Du ersparst dir viel Aufregung.

Wenn du es dennoch wagen möchtest:

Am besten hier starten: http://support.mozilla.com/de/kb/

und dann:

1. Downloaden: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/firefox/
2. Die geladene Datei starten/ausführen und damit den Firefox-Browser installieren.
3. Den Firefox-Browser starten und testen.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*



Petra schrieb:


> Kann ich dieses FireFox bei mir auch anwenden ich habe Windows XP und wie mache ich das???? wenn ich es auf meinen Rechner lade.


Schau mal hier: 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Auch ganz hilfreich ist diese Seite um den Browser besser kennen zu lernen:

http://firefox-anleitung.net


----------



## Petra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo ihr beiden

Ich habe es schon gemacht bin echt begeistert die seiten gehen so schnell auf besser als vorher und es gibt soviele Funktionen werde mich jetzt erst mal alles vornehmen. Danke euch


----------



## Petra (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo

FireFox ist super nur habe ich jetzt ein problem hier auf der seite.
Ich kann meine Weltuhr nicht mehr sehen und ich kann in der Spielhalle auch nicht spielen muss ich irgendwo was einstellen????.
Ich würde mich freuen auf eine schnelle antwort.


----------



## Annett (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo Petra.


Ich vermute mal, dass Dir nun die entsprechenden Addons für den FF fehlen (der ist nicht komplett ausgestattet, wenn man ihn sich runter zieht und installiert).

Welche genau? 
Die Spielhalle dürfte Flash sein.... http://get.adobe.com/de/flashplayer/

Bei Deiner "Weltuhr" bin ich überfragt. Wo ist die denn? 
Hast Du einen Link?


----------



## Joachim (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Öhm ... wenn dem Firefox ein Addon fehlt, zeigt er dies doch oberhalb an und man muss nur noch draufklicken und es installieren, Firefox neu starten, und fertig.


----------



## Petra (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo ihr beiden

Habe den fehler gefunden ich musste nur noch was installieren jetzt geht wieder alles sogar meine Weltuhr ist wieder da.
Annett die Weltuhr findest du bei der einstellung da gibt es auch noch andere Uhren.


----------



## schmbue (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo,
habe den 3.5 unter Win 7 und bin sehr zufrieden.
Gruß


----------



## lollo (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo,

Dieses hier, hat sich somit auch mit der neueren Version erledigt.
Nun kann ich einzelne Eintragungen löschen, und beim nächsten Öffnen des Browsers bleiben sie auch gelöscht.


----------



## Pammler (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Nachdem Norton jetzt die Toolbar geuptdatet hat ist eine 3.0er weniger und ein 3.5er mehr! (eigentlich zwei weil einmal Sta-PC und einmal Schlepptop)


----------



## crossword (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Also bei mir bekomme ich ihn mal so garnicht zum laufen....habe noch irgendwie 3.0.12 habe es mehrfach versucht....und nachgelesen...aber irgendwie sagt er nur...keine Verbindung möglich.....und die Tipss sind alle nur halb ausgegoren....

gruß Andre´


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.5*

Hallo Andre,

die Tipps sind schon o.k. - sie müssen nur zum Problem passen. Da die Forenkristallkugel wegen des Geburtstages zum Aufarbeiten ist, müsstest Du schon ein paar Infos rüberreichen.

Zum Beispiel welches Betriebssystem, Extra Firewall? Wenn ja welche? Welchen Internetzugang? Oder hast Du vielleicht irgendein grässliches Rundum-PC-Schutz-Paket laufen?


----------

